# Chandler Parsons out for Season after Surgery



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Mavericks forward Chandler Parsons will miss the rest of the season after surgery on his right knee.
> 
> The team said Parsons had arthroscopic surgery Friday to address an injury to his right medial meniscus. It is the second year in a row that Parsons' season has ended prematurely because of right knee surgery.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/chandler-parsons-dallas-mavericks-right-knee-surgery-done-for-season-032516


----------

